# Day of Pigs - Good bait works best



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Had a good day channel catfishing with frozen Shad and Angry Floater Fishing in-line rattles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice! Good fishing Sam!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WTG...that's just plain out FUN!!!


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Man, that looks like fun!


----------

